# advice pls: hive swarmed, in nearby home



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

If you climb into the attic looking for them, you will most likely run into insulation. If you can pull the insulation away and use an extension for your bee vac you might be able to get them all. They should be festooning.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

You're not going to really know where they're at until you go look. It's doubtful that they're hanging freely in a large attic...just as they don't like a cavity too small they don't *usually* like one too large, either. I would think that they're probably going to be found in a wall/floor/ceiling cavity.

If you find the bees in an area that would require substantial deconstruction and if you're concerned that the homeowner will hold you responsible for the infestation (that's what it is to the homeowner), then you might consider to *quickly* spray some beequick or bee-gone or some other type of bee repellent into the cavity in the hopes of running them out *before* the queen begins laying. That's just a thought...not sure it would work. Hopefully they're in an easily accessible place where you can hive them and haul them away.

Best wishes,
Ed


----------



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

If the bees are entering through the vent holes into the attic, most likely they will build right there. 
http://losaltoshoneybees.wordpress.com/


----------



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

I'm just a newb to all of this, but what about putting a box w/ frames in it with some swarm lure/lemongrass oil right there? What are the chances that they'd relocate into the box from wherever they are? Especially since it's just a short time after they moved in. Thoughts?


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

If they already chose the attic you probably wont be able to lure them out.Go into the attic and see where they are going. My guess is they are walking into the overhang or into a wall or floor cavity.I agree that they probably wouldnt just be pulling comb in an open attic for a number of reasons but mostly because the wax probably couldnt take the temps in an attic.The overhang is usually best case scenario because you can remove it from outside.I would move quickly before they get established so you dont have a lot of honey to clean out.


----------

